# التحلية بطريقة التناضح العكسي دورة تدريبية من شركة متيتو



## ابو يزن العسيري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة للجميع.

لاتنسونا من الدعاء بارك الله فيكم.

ا


----------



## تايكندو مان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك
وجاري التحميل


----------



## السيد صبري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الدكة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## mostafa_ali (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا
وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم العطر وارجو ان تكونوا قد وجدتم الفائدة .

لكم خالص شكري وتقديري.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ ابو يزن العسيري .

تحية طيبة .

موضوع مفيد وملف رائع جزاك الله خيرا .

وننتظر جديدك وتسلم .


البغدادي


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## MEP (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير 

بأمس الحاجة كنت لهذه الدورة 


,,,,


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (27 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## rwssp_h (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مستشار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abu musa (19 أكتوبر 2007)

عشت اله يبارك فيك هذا الملف مطلوب من زمانن
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omdaa52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## zo0om99 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا جدااا , و وفقكم الله بالمزيد*

شكرا جزيلا جدااا , و وفقكم الله بالمزيد وأتمني ان نجد عندك اي شيئ عن تعليم برنامج ال AutoCad ....جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## khemissi (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فرح ال (3 نوفمبر 2007)

حملت الملف من حوالي اسبوعين جيد ولكن المعلومات بسيطة


----------



## ريحانة الجنة (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*تسلم الله يزيدك نووووووووووووووور موضوع توب نريد زيادة
:77:
*


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng_Belal1 (11 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا الف خير*​


----------



## البلاتين (28 أبريل 2009)

اكثر من رائع ..

لكم ودي ..


----------



## أبوميسون (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## mahmoud21003 (12 أغسطس 2009)

thanks for you
Eng. Mahmoud Saber


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز جاري التحميل


----------



## أبو عميرة (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## نايف علي (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أبا يزن


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على العمل الرائع


----------



## انتصار حامد (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك
وجاري التحميل*​


----------



## مجنونهااا (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور,,,,,أخوك مجنونهااا


----------



## amrogpc (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## north star (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## abdulrahmanelsousi (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل الديلمي (6 مارس 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (12 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مكحعبدالله (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## islamsave (20 يونيو 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير
ياريت لو فيه كورس فى المعالجة wastewater يبقى تمام


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ambsalam (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك انتقيت موضوع الجميع ينتظره خاصة مهندسي التكييف 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (24 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## هاشم توفيق (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ننظر المزيد من علمكم


----------



## sadoun (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخوي على هالموضوع المهم


----------



## sadoun (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:59:


----------



## waleeeed (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

شكـــــــــــــرا جزيلا على هـــــــــــــــــذا المـــــــــــلف الروعـــــــــة


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*
abdelsalamn​


----------



## ابو اسلام رحمة (25 يونيو 2011)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## sgmah1985 (26 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## sgmah1985 (26 يونيو 2011)

again full thank for your useful input


----------



## مااادو (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا أخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## amakali (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (10 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## engineer sameer (10 يوليو 2011)

مشاركة جميلة شكرا لك


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

well done actually you help me alot thanks


----------



## abdelsalamn (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (31 يناير 2020)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (11 فبراير 2020)

يرجي اعادة رفع الملف المرفق.. لا يوجد لينك تحميل


----------



## saad_aljuboury (14 فبراير 2020)

موضوع مهم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة و صحة


----------

